

Startup launching a project. Feedback would be appreciated. - dizzlike
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1695371981/1736365597?token=aeaa46bf

======
dizzlike
Thank you a lot for your feedback (it’s very hard to get one). First of all,
we certainly don’t want that our plugin will be used to track people. We hate
that too. We are a very small startup so we want to start with clean
programming. But I need to disagree with that novelty thing. There will always
be things to dislike :)

I would really appreciate if could still answer to one question. Although you
don’t want the product, can you see that there are people who would want this?

~~~
libovness
not really, to be frank

------
libovness
To be honest: Meh. I'm not sure I'd want this product in the first place, let
alone pay for it.

For one, I don't need another browser/plugin that could potentially track me.
For another, it seems like the novelty would wear off rather quickly with
this.

